# Bracelets and Segmented Pieces Practice



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

The first one is a simple cherry with a burned detail in the middle. The rest are osage orange and walnut. Finished with Mylands friction polish.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Very nice bracelets. 
Have you tried cutting your glue-ups at an obscure angle? I've done it with pen blanks and gotten some dramatic effects. If you plan the cuts you can end up avoiding much waste. Try an even-number of paired alternating woods. After a diagonal cut, reverse and re-glue the still-straight edges and you have another square for turning with only slight loss on the skewed edges. The key is to glue up a set where the sequence ends right before a new repeat, as in abababab so when you reverse the halves you keep the pattern. If you did ababa that would mess it up.

I'm curious how that would look on a bracelet form.

-- Norm


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job on the bracelets. They all look great. Awesome work.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice work on the bracelets. The segmented ones look fantastic.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Norm, those are some nice pens with the angle cutting.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

My wife loves these Bracelets, I gotta try em! They look great.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice ... love the one with alternate segments around the circle.

I'm having trouble figuring out how to make one -- do you start with the blank glued to a waste block on a face plate? How do you get both sides to be rounded on the transition from the outside to the inside?

Thanks!


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone.



duncsuss said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out how to make one -- do you start with the blank glued to a waste block on a face plate? How do you get both sides to be rounded on the transition from the outside to the inside?


You could use a glue block but I just use double sided tape on a piece of wood in the chuck. I use the lathe to face off and flatten each ring and then glue them up.

After the final glue up I can work most of the inside and half of the outside in the same manner. Then I flip the piece around and just use the chuck in expansion mode to finish the other side. I have some heavy rubber strips from some shower pan liner I use around the chuck to protect the inside of the bracelet from the chuck.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

slatron25 said:


> Then I flip the piece around and just use the chuck in expansion mode to finish the other side


a-hah!!!! that's a neat trick - thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Robocop52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Cool braclets i thought about trying b/lets now you've convinced me.:yes:
The pens are great too. :thumbsup:
10mins on the pc and i'm inspired again:thumbup1:
Great forum
Thanks guys

Gus
ps need something inspiring to quote at the bottom of page!


----------

